# Puppy started peeing in crate



## cheebamaster (Jun 25, 2010)

So I have a 12wk old puppy who so far has been pretty much great. She still doesn't love her crate but she's becoming more accustomed to it. Recently she started peeing in her crate during the day. I let her out 1-2 times per night and her crate is fine but if I put her in her crate for more than 45 minutes during the day she'll pee or poop in it. 
I take her out a LOT and I always take her out to pee before putting her in the crate but when I come to let her out 45 minutes later its covered in pee.

I've done all the normal stuff with making sure the crate isn't too big and all. Housebreaking is coming along pretty well. She now knows to go to the door when she has to potty. Could she be peeing in defiance of her crate? I know she can hold it. The breeder we got the puppy from was very clean and so I do not understand why this issue is suddenly popping up. The most annoying part is that she doesn't even warn me that she has to go potty. She just goes and then lays in it.

I would hate for her to become accustomed to sleeping in a dirtied crate as it is a pain in the butt to clean. Do a lot of other people go through this problem? I know puppies can be frustrating at times but this is really getting to me.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

You say the crate "isn't too big and all." It should only be big enough for her to turn around in. It should be small enough that if she pee or poops in it, she'd basically have to lay in it. If it's bigger than that, you need a smaller crate, or better yet a crate that has an adjustable partition so you can adjust it as she grows. Does it match what I described?


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

Make sure she doesn't eat or drink prior to going in the crate. Elvis (12 weeks old) has slept through the night (11pm-6am) for the past 3 weeks. I'm curious about why you are still having to get up 1-2 times each night. Again, make sure no water or food within an hour of getting into the crate at night. I might let Elvis "wet his whistle" briefly just before we go to bed if he hasn't had any drink in a while but nothing big.


----------



## cheebamaster (Jun 25, 2010)

Relayer said:


> You say the crate "isn't too big and all." It should only be big enough for her to turn around in. It should be small enough that if she pee or poops in it, she'd basically have to lay in it. If it's bigger than that, you need a smaller crate, or better yet a crate that has an adjustable partition so you can adjust it as she grows. Does it match what I described?


Yes it is just big enough for her to turn around. She was laying in it.

So you think its okay for the puppy to last the whole night? 8hrs?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

cheebamaster said:


> Yes it is just big enough for her to turn around. She was laying in it.
> 
> So you think its okay for the puppy to last the whole night? 8hrs?


12 weeks is getting pretty close to that. I would add to what another poster said about not drinking or eating too soon before being put in, but I would say don't let her eat or drink about 3 hours before. 1 hour is too soon before crating, especially if she's having trouble holding it.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

My puppy is 10-weeks old and has been sleeping from about 10:30 p.m. - 6:30 a.m. (give or take 30 minutes). My mom (as I am not currently in town) takes her water away about 2-3 hours before bed and she's being fed about 2/3 of what she gets at breakfast and lunch; and the only issue is in the morning she'll wet a little bit in the crate which I think is a result of my mom not waking up before her and getting her outside because 8 hours is technically too long for her not be taken out -- I've told my mom she needs to wake up before the puppy and get her outside, but I really can't complain since she is taking care of MY dog. And during the day she'll take one or two 1.5-2 hour naps in her crate before she wants to get back up and play more, but occasionally my mom will leave the house for 2-3 hours and she's perfectly fine in the crate.


Your 12-week old pup should definitely be making it through, at least, almost a full night; and definitely for longer than 1 hour during the day. Have you talked to your vet about it?? There could be another issue going on.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

My 8 week old puppy lasts the whole night, we only give him water when we give him his food.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

When Jake was that age he went 5-6 hours...every dog is different...but she should be holding longer then that during the day....I would have her checked out just in case...


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I would take her in to check for a UTI.

White German Shepherds, you should be allowing your pup access to water more than just at mealtimes. Puppies get dehydrated very quickly! If you are worried about your pup going in the crate, take the water away an hour or so before bedtime.

We never took water away from Luna when she was a pup, and she did fine. She even had water in her crate.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

You may have the answer "Recently she started peeing in her crate during the day. I let her out 1-2 times per night and her crate is fine but if I put her in her crate for more than 45 minutes during the day she'll pee or poop in it." If she is fine at night, but this only happens during the day, and she is going to the door when she needs to go out, try not crating her during the day. If you're home with her, try just attaching a long leash to your belt and she can follow you arround. If you have to leave her alone and you can't puppy proof a room so you do crate her - give her a walk and playtime first so that she is tired out and takes a nap. Don't leave her too long. At night you're sleeping, so she does. During the day, well, she can hear you and wants to be with you. She's probably gets all frustrated and nervous and then has the accident :-(


----------



## MommaBoss (Jul 16, 2010)

I was having trouble with this also at 12 weeks except that mine wasn't even making it through the night. My brilliant trainer told me to start feeding her inside her crate. Her reasoning was that dogs don't want to relieve themselves where they eat. It worked like MAGIC!!! No more accidents in the crate. Hope the idea works for you too and it's not a medical issue. Oh, and by the way, my trainer also suggested that I put Boss in the crate for brief periods of time during the day, perhaps with a kong treat or some other treat so that he associates his crate with good things....hope this helps!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

go to the Vet.

take your pup out more often.


----------

